# Enterprise D AMT/Ertl model, official paint colours



## Imonitmedia (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey guys!

Now that I know how to prepare the windows for my light up Enterprise D model, I need a refresher in what official paints to use for this model, since its been 20 years since I last built one! Does anyone have any knowledge of the correct paints or where I can find them?

Thanks!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you are doing the movie version, then this thread may be of some help.

http://resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=15821

Scroll down about half way and you will find a color & paint chart that looks reasonably accurate to the ship as seen on the big screen.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Memory Alpha has a section on the color of the six foot model, as well as chart of the colors used from Andrew Probert.

http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Galaxy_class_model#Establishing_the_color_for_the_Galaxy-class


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

When I painted my last one, I used the following colors (please note this was based on the movie version, not the TV series) 

* Base coat of Lichtgrau RLM 63 
* Duck Egg Blue (specific panels) 
* Lichtblau RLM 76 (specific panels) 
* Hellblau RLM 65 (specific panels) 
* Lichtgrau RLM 63 (overspray)




http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/j...Builds/Generations Enterprise D?sort=3&page=1


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> If you are doing the movie version, then this thread may be of some help.
> 
> http://resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=15821
> 
> Scroll down about half way and you will find a color & paint chart that looks reasonably accurate to the ship as seen on the big screen.


ha I didn't even realize you linked to my build...lol


----------

